Ask HN: Is internet down? Cannot ping any major DNS - reimertz
======
buovjaga
Yes, it is a global problem, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24322513](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24322513)
[https://downdetector.com/](https://downdetector.com/) etc.

